# NEW Apple Mouse - Apple Keyboard



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Introduced with the NEW eMac...


















Unfortunately they still have wires  
Um...... wheres the bluetooth????


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Maybe I should read a full thread once and a while.

See: 1Ghz eMac Page 2


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

The keyboard is a bit different, but to me, the mouse looks the same.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Too bad those dorks at Apple keep insisting on having a one button/no button mouse and no scroll wheel.  

Would someone please explain why Apple is so blind to the fact that people WANT a new mouse from them...that has the functionality of many other products out there??? 







I mean, it shouldn't be a big news flash to Apple that most people (not all) use, at least, a two button mouse that has a scroll wheel.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I said it in this thread already.

<blockquote>
*
patrick said:
I never was able to appreciate the supposed superiority of the single button sans-scroll design *

It's not so much a superior system as a design philosophy statementment.

If you think about it, a single button mouse is all you need to navigate Mac OS (9 or X).

In Windows, the right click has become an integral part of the Operating System, in some apps there are features that you can't access anywhere except from the contextual menu. Apple wants to avoid this, their idea of how a contextual menu is that it should compliment the OS/App and make it easier to use, not make any part of the app/OS unuseable without it.

This leads to why Apple ships a one button mouse with thier systems. If They shipped a two button mouse, then some developers might become lazy and might start treating the contextual menu similar to the way that some of them treat it under windows, and then things get far more complicated don't they? And when things get complicated the renowned ease of use argument in favour of using a Mac goes right out the window(s).
</blockquote>

--PB


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The single click mouse is no problem for me, but I would kill to have a scroll button. Apple should realize we are now in the twenty first century and get with the program!


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

If this new keyboard and mouse are simply called "Apple Keyboard" and "Apple Mouse," then there might be a "Pro" version with Bluetooth or scroll wheel coming out with the next revision of the pro lines.

This could also help Apple differentiate the consumer and pro lines some more. 

Cheers.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Believe it or not, there are still many of us that prefer the one button mouse - myself included. Also, there are still many who get confused by more than one button - hard to believe but it's true.

If there has to be a default, I would prefer it be the one button.

But really, why does your mouse have to come from Apple. A logitech blue optical, two-button scrolly mouse is under $20 Cdn. Go buy one.









I may have to get one because of some Java development I will soon be doing. Netbeans (like a lot of non-Mac developers) is putting some commands only in the contextual menu and nowhere else. That's a big GUI no-no!


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

The one-button mouse is kinda comfy.








I use a 4-button+scroll, but that's because I like to browse faster than the speed of thought, with one hand.







 
Come on, forget about mice - lets have that interface in Minority Report.
Any votes for the trackpad? Thought not.
I also like those old







non-optical mice with the rolling ball inside. I'm sure there must be some kind of gyroscope effect going on - I am definitely missing it with the optical mouse.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

They look nice, but yea, I'd prefer a two-button + scroller-based mouse. Like my MX700 wireless Logitech one.


----------



## robert (Sep 26, 2002)

I prefer the one button mouse. It makes drawing in Illustrator much easier. The hockey puck also rocks at this. 
Like others have said, if you want two buttons, buy a new mouse. I use Logitech Internet keyboard with a scroll wheel, back, forward, mail, and browser buttons for surfing. $40 CDN is hard to beat.
Robert


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

I personally love the one button. Have become extremely accustom to it. To the point where err-thing else feels a little foreign. But, I'm looking for some new ones - a small one to match the Pismo and another to match the TiBook. But I would easily settle for the ProMouse. Just a little pricey.  

BTW, I'm still on the fence about the Pontif Edition (white keys) KB. I just see these keys browning with time - or am I the one dreaming? I know this was talked about previously - but I still feel like the KB could just look unsightly with time...


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

I've become addicted to trackballs. No rolling around, very accurate when playing UT...

The only downside is cat hair. I have 2 cats, and I hate having to unscrew and fuss with the innards every weekend.

I like the Kensington TurboMouse. Have a Turboball as well, but much perfer the TurboMouse.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

maybe time to get a "trackball cozy" to keep that feline fur out of your trackball's "innards"


----------

